# Where to buy Phidippus audax?



## Rydog (Jul 27, 2007)

I am really intrigued by these spiders and want to know where I can get one. If anyone knows or has some for sale send me a PM. Also what is the lifespan of these guys?


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 27, 2007)

Rydog said:


> I am really intrigued by these spiders and want to know where I can get one. If anyone knows or has some for sale send me a PM. Also what is the lifespan of these guys?


or better yet: "where to FIND Phidippus audax?" ahahaha   well, if you can't find one, then i would suggest posting in the classifieds. there are probably TONS of people that either have them or can get them for you!!

oh yeah, question #2: prob anywhere around 1 year, maybe almost 2 if perfect conditions. maybe someone who has raised them from a sac could answer a little better than i can. alls i've had were WC.


----------



## froggyman (Jul 27, 2007)

just look around you anyplace, chances are any large jumpers you catch are going to be audax,regius,or rare(maybe not in ca) johnsonii. all make good captives and are easy to keep.


----------



## Rydog (Jul 27, 2007)

I caught some jumpers today but were not audax, they were very friendly and wanted one but bigger. I found P. audax and it caught my attention thats all.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 27, 2007)

Rydog said:


> I caught some jumpers today but were not audax, they were very friendly and wanted one but bigger. I found P. audax and it caught my attention thats all.


yeah, they are VERY beautiful spiders. great size, great attitude, great eaters, great colors, just plain great all around. well, if you keep looking you might just get lucky...


----------



## beetleman (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah, i had them aswell in the past,they are a trip:clap: i'm sure somebody here can supply you w/afew,i'll keep my eyes open for ya.


----------



## Rydog (Jul 27, 2007)

I found a site that has them for sale the site is hatariinverts.com and they have daring jumpers for sale at $7.50. I had one on my hand it was so funny, when it hit a hair it would move its palps really fast up and down lol amazing spiders.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 27, 2007)

Rydog said:


> I found a site that has them for sale the site is hatariinverts.com and they have daring jumpers for sale at $7.50. I had one on my hand it was so funny, when it hit a hair it would move its palps really fast up and down lol amazing spiders.


$7.50?? i would think you could find a better deal here on AB... unless that 7.50 included shipping...


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd suggest going out and finding some.  I've found a few of these Phidippus sp.


----------



## Rydog (Jul 28, 2007)

I did find some but I read that audax was one of the biggest and is really beautiful looking. The ones I found around my house are like a cm long.


----------



## What (Jul 28, 2007)

Rydog, try talking to Shadowblade. I am fairly sure he came home with a few of those from ACon. While I think he is planning on breeding them, he may have some extra...


----------



## padkison (Jul 28, 2007)

Spiderpharm.com has Phidippus johnsoni for a decent price.  I got a male/female pair from them and ended up with spiderlings.

I'm going after spiders today and will let you know if I find audux.  I've found two so far this year (one was engrossed in killing a honey bee).


----------

